# Constitutional Carry Bill Moves Forward in Michigan



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/constitutional-carry-bill-moves-forward-in-michigan/


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I read some of the comments on this article and a few Michigan residents feel that the Republicans backing these bills know that they will never be signed by the liberal governor. They say that the Republicans are simply going through the motions to help their reelection when their terms are over. 
Is this just politicians playing the game?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

PhuBai70 said:


> I read some of the comments on this article and a few Michigan residents feel that the Republicans backing these bills know that they will never be signed by the liberal governor. They say that the Republicans are simply going through the motions to help their reelection when their terms are over.
> Is this just politicians playing the game?


Not necessarily, in Oklahoma the first attempt at Constitutional carry passed overwhelmingly in both houses but a Republican Governor vetoed it.

In the next session it was placed on a state wide ballot and was overwhelmingly passed by voters, subsequently it was the first law signed by the newly elected Governor.

So, if you first don't succeed , try, try, again. Regardless, cudo's to the Republicans bringing the bill forward and exposing those voting against it.

This is a trend, so far there are 16 states that have constitutional carry and I suspect we'll be seeing many more in the near future, sorta like when CCW permits first came about.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

The article in the original post is confusing. It is dated Nov. 3rd but it reads as if the law was still pending.

Quote from article:
"The next stop for HB 4770-4774 is the House Judiciary Committee, chaired by Republican State Rep. Graham Filler of the 93rd House District."

So, I'm confused but regardless, good for Michigan.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

From my understanding the bill passed in the House Military, Veterans, and Homeland Security Committee and is presently in the House Judiciary Committee which will do one of the following:

*Committee Action*
A standing committee may act on a bill in various ways. The committee may:

Report the bill with favorable recommendation.
Report the bill with amendments with favorable recommendation.
Report a substitute bill in place of the original bill.
Report the bill without recommendation.
Report the bill with amendments but without recommendation.
Report the bill with the recommendation that the bill be referred to another committee.
Take no action on a bill.
Vote to not report a bill out of committee.
https://www.michigan.gov/som/0,4669,7-192-29701_29704-2836--,00.html

The bill needs to make it out of the House and then go to the Senate and is presently far, far, from being enacted into law. The link above gives the procedure of how a bill becomes law in Michigan.


----------

